# Slight haze of algae on the glass



## Planted Bows (26 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

Just a quick one.

I've had my planted nano tank setup and running for the last 2 weeks.
Im injecting Co2 aswell as dosing iron/profito/liquid carbon.

My Co2 comes on and hour before my lights do and goes off and hour before lights off.

Lights are on for 6 and a half hours a day and there is no direct sunlight from Windows etc.

I have now seen a slight haze/film of algae grow on the glass. 
Is this a result of my lights not being on enough or something?

Find it really hard to find that balance that everyone goes on about.

Any help greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (26 Jul 2016)

Sounds like too much light, may need to raise them or lower the intensity if you can.

Also, it won't hurt to have your CO2 on 2 hours before lights on/off instead of 1.


----------



## Planted Bows (26 Jul 2016)

I'm waiting on getting a ph pen so I can measure the pH drop etc 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planted Bows (26 Jul 2016)

Will also try the 2 hour thing about the Co2 and i can't do a great thing with my lights.. Im hoping to order LEDS in the next few days as the light I have is just a aqueal florescent tube jobby which came with the 30 litre shrimp setup pack that aqueal do.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## herezor (27 Jul 2016)

Algae haze on the glass = Green dust algae (GDA). Follow the advice given by Julian above plus, if using EI, add more MgSO4.

It worked for me. Mg must be around 10 ppm per week. I had to remove that haze from glass on water change days with a cotton wool (it is very easy to remove). I was not adding Mg and my tap water had only 2 ppm. I added up to 10 ppm of MgSO4 and after two weeks haze was gone. Nothing else changed, same EI, same light, same CO2 same everything. Have a look at my post here
Just try it for yourself

Cheers

Pedro


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Jul 2016)

Planted Bows said:


> I'm waiting on getting a ph pen so I can measure the pH drop etc



Which one did you get?


----------



## Planted Bows (27 Jul 2016)

I dont use EI ferts, is there a luquid version of it?

As goes for the pH pen I'm getting one off ebay for £15.
Would you recommend any others? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## herezor (27 Jul 2016)

Planted Bows said:


> I dont use EI ferts, is there a luquid version of it?



You can prepare your own. It is easy. Have a look at this article from Clive.


----------



## Planted Bows (27 Jul 2016)

Would you recommend using EI ferts for a high tech played tank then? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## herezor (27 Jul 2016)

Yes. No doubt about it.


----------



## Planted Bows (27 Jul 2016)

Right I best get some of those then.....even if it's a small 30 litre tank??

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## herezor (28 Jul 2016)

Size doesn´t matter. CO2 and light are what matter. If you have high light and CO2, you should be adding ferts using whatever method you consider appropriate. But add them. The problem with small tanks is that it is more difficult to balance.

CO2 is the gas, light is the gas pedal, but ferts are oil, brake liquid, air filter, all the small things that, usually, noone cares about but without them the car does not run smoothly and may even stall. Keep your gas tank full (high CO2), push the gas pedal with caution (moderate light), but do not forget the other parts of the engine (ferts).

Cheers

Pedro


----------



## Planted Bows (28 Jul 2016)

I've never looked at it like that before good points tho. I have ordered the starter kit so will most likely require some help once I get them lol

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## herezor (28 Jul 2016)

You can either prepare a solution as indicated in Clive´s article or add ferts straight away, what is usually named as "dry dosing". You can either buy measuring spoons for 3-5 euros/pounds/dollars or use a small tea-coffee spoon. In your case, having such a small tank, I recommend you to prepare solutions, as it is difficult to measure 1/32 of a teaspoon or whatever it will be with a measuring spoon for a 30 L tank.

In you case, 30 L is around 8 gallons, so you should use around half of what it is indicated for a 20 gallon tank. Remember, it is _estimative_ index. You do not have to be exact with the amounts. So, for a aproximately 10 gallon tank these will be the amounts:

KNO3: 1/8 tsp 2 or 3 times per week
KH2PO4: 1/32 tsp 2 or 3 times per week
Trace: 1/32 tsp 2 or 3 times per week
MgSO4 · 7H2O: 1/4 tsp 2 or 3 times per week.

To prepare enough solution for, lets say 8 weeks adding 20 ml of solution each time you do:

20 ml x 3 (times per week) x 8 (weeks) = 480 ml or roughly 500 ml (remember, _estimative_ index)

1/8 x 3 (times per week) x 8 weeks = 24/8 or 3 tsp KNO3
1/32 x 3 x 8 =24/32 or 3/4 of tsp KH2PO4
1/4 x3 x 8 = 24/4 or 6 tsp of MgSO4 · 7H2O
Those three you can put together in the same container and add 500 ml of tap water (remember, _estimative_ index again). We call it MACROS

1/32 x 3 x 8 =24/32 or 3/4 of tsp Trace elements. This must go alone in 500 ml of tap water. We call it MICROS

Sunday – 50% or more Water Change then dose 20 ml MACROS
Monday – 20 ml MICROS
Tuesday - 20 ml MACROS
Wednesday - 20 ml MICROS
Thursday - 20 ml MACROS
Friday – 20 ml MICROS
Saturday - Rest

You can set the water change day as you wish.

And start over again...

Cheers

Pedro


----------



## john dory (28 Jul 2016)

Sure it's not bio film?


----------



## Planted Bows (4 Aug 2016)

Wow thanks for such an in depth reply. The film on the glass has now gone. I did a 50% water change and like magic it disappeared.

Got the EI ferts pack on the way

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

